# Meike 910 or other cheap HSS



## coastalconn (Mar 5, 2014)

So the last aspect of my bird photography I'm looking to learn is flash fill light with a better beamer. I did some research and know I need a powerful flash with a high GN that supports HSS. I started looking at all the clones and came across several relatively new models that support HSS.  I won't be using it that often so I want cheap.  I was looking at Meike 910 (GN-60 $140) Yongnuo 500 EX (GN 53 $110) Yongnuo 568 (GN 58 $170) or a Triopo TR 981 (GN 54 $100) The Meike seems to offer the most bang for the buck.  Since I know so little about speedlights I was wondering if anyone has any insights..  And no, I can't shell out $500 for a SB-910...


----------



## Braineack (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks like a direct ripoff of the sb910.   That's about all I can tell you about it. Sorry, but thanks for letting me know about the YN560EX.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks good on 'paper' 'though the reviews don't all seem glowing.  You gets what you pays for.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know how it will work out with the flash effective range. I saw this guy once online have a rig with like 6-8 sb800s and was photographing a guy surfing. Worked pretty well.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 5, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Looks good on 'paper' 'though the reviews don't all seem glowing.  You gets what you pays for.


There aren't any reviews yet.  It is new to market.  All the reviews you were looking at were probably the older MK-900 that doesn't support HSS...  Personally I like to get the product I want without having to pay all the overhead related to advertising and freakin Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Braineack (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd have no problems reccomending the Youngnuo after owning the YN560ii.  I wasn't aware there was a YN500EX model, I might have to pick one up myself, I was thinking about a third.

But you do seem to get about an extra ~22ft of range with the Meike.


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 18, 2014)

Went ahead and ordered the MK-910, hope it works out well haha


----------

